# What is "Chafhay" ? - saw it at feed store.



## DonnaBelle (Sep 18, 2011)

DH was hustling me out the door, when I picked up a package about the size of a 2 lb. coffee can that was shrink wrapped and had "Chaf Hay" written on the side of it.

The package was wrinkled and hard to read.  The store had a sign outside that said "We have Chaf hay".

Since DH was in such a snit to go, I couldn't take time to ask what it was.

Does anyone know what it is or use it.  It was such a little package.

DonnaBelle


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 19, 2011)

Interesting, I'd like to know too, that's an odd sized pack. 

Here in Aus chaff is chopped hay, usually around 1/2" long pieces. We don't have hay cubes out here but it's used in a similar way. I buy chaff in either 55lb or 66lb bags though. I have seen it sold in tiny bags for guinea pigs and rabbits but not often. Sometimes those little packs are shrink wrapped so maybe that's it?


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a good answer:
http://www.chaffhaye.com/what-chaffhaye 

What you saw probably was a small package for rabbits or house size pets.  Some premium/exotic grasses are marketed as chaff hay, which was probably the actual advertisement the feed store was intending.  

Just ask to take a look at the hay next time (when you are not in a rush).  The goats will probably love it, but you will probably spend more to get it.


----------

